# Michaels, Warm Up America Joining Party 1/25



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Michaels newest circular states...

Michaels is having a Warm Up America party. Bring your friends in Saturday, January 25th, for a Joining Party to build blankets from donated squares. Finished blankets will be donated to local charities. Time: 1pm - 4pm



But, where are the donated squares coming from? Are we supposed to make some and bring them in on the 25th? What size? 

Has anyone done this?


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I haven't done this, but you could call your local Michael's store and ask them. Or go to Michael's website and type Warm Up America in the search box to get more information.

Here's the link to the Craft Yarn Council's website & info on the Warm Up America program.

http://www.warmupamerica.org/


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I have done this for a couple of years now and will be doing it again. They generally have squares that have been donated (The stores by me have boxes in the front for collection of the squares) but feel free to bring more. However, they have to be a certain size - and I'm not sure what that is. (I want to say 5 x 7) I'll probably remember at about 3 AM. They can be knit or crochet and any color. Good way to use up stash and nice way to spend an afternoon with people who also care about helping those in need.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

never again


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> never again


why?


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

The size is 7X9". You can use any pattern you would like even garter stitch. I work in Royal Palm Beach, Fl and we are hoping for any donations that size you can get. We have great needs here even in Florida. Michaels has been doing this for many years. Thank you for asking.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> why?


 :?: :?: :?:


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

standsalonewolf said:


> never again


Why???


----------



## drenne (May 2, 2013)

standsalonewolf said:


> never again


Why the "never again" response?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree. Why??


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Knitting Patterns Materials: 
Worsted-weight acrylic yarns

Gauge: 5 stitches = 1 inch 
Finished size: 7" by 9" Needle size: 7 needles or size necessary to obtain gauge

Materials: Worsted-weight acrylic yarns
Gauge: 9 stitches = 2 inches 
Finished size: 7" by 9" 
Hook: Size G crochet hook or size necessary to obtain gauge


----------



## Gearhart (Mar 27, 2013)

standsalonewolf said:


> never again


Dont leave us hanging here ? Explain why never again ? Did you have a bad experience ?


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Gearhart said:


> Dont leave us hanging here ? Explain why never again ? Did you have a bad experience ?


yes, please tell us why "never again". 
I want to explore all my options before I get involved with this.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> yes, please tell us why "never again".
> I want to explore all my options before I get involved with this.


Can't really understand the "never again". As for getting involved - it's not an involvement really. You go, join squares (they supply yarn - bring your own G hook) and go home. You can make friends or not. Interact or not. You can stay for the whole time or not. Up to you. Not a big deal but you are doing something good for someone in need. At least that's how I look at it. At the store I go to, the ladies who run it provide some treats and it's a nice afternoon.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

redquilter said:


> You can make friends or not. Interact or not. You can stay for the whole time or not. Up to you. Not a big deal but you are doing something good for someone in need. At least that's how I look at it. At the store I go to, the ladies who run it provide some treats and it's a nice afternoon.


Thank you, I've seen your pictures. You've made so many items for charity, God bless you


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> Thank you, I've seen your pictures. You've made so many items for charity, God bless you


That's so sweet of you to take notice and remember. Thank you.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Another member here asking for the answer to "never again"


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I've made these squares for years & have always dropped them off at Michael's as I have never been able to help join them due to working and/or other commitments. I joined Warm Up America years ago before Michael's was even involved. There used to be an address you could mail them to but, dropping them off at Michael's is much easier.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, if the person who posted this can't explain why he/she said "never again", then it's not a valid response. Warm Up America is a good organization & Michael's is doing a good thing by joining the squares together & sending them on to WUA.



Ruth Ray said:


> Another member here asking for the answer to "never again"


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

there picky 
have fun ladies hope your items get chosen


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

blavell said:


> As far as I'm concerned, if the person who posted this can't explain why he/she said "never again", then it's not a valid response. Warm Up America is a good organization & Michael's is doing a good thing by joining the squares together & sending them on to WUA.


Here! Here! :thumbup:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

blavell said:


> I've made these squares for years & have always dropped them off at Michael's as I have never been able to help join them due to working and/or other commitments. I joined Warm Up America years ago before Michael's was even involved. There used to be an address you could mail them to but, dropping them off at Michael's is much easier.


A person can only do what a person can do. You do your part by making the squares and others do their part joining. Both actions are needed to make an afghan. Everyone deserves credit. I too joined WUA years ago and agree it's so much more convenient to drop off at Michael's.


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

This is wonderful. I was wondering what I was going to do with half of this and half of that yarn. When you are retired you can do anything. Love it.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

standsalonewolf said:


> there picky
> have fun ladies hope your items get chosen


Not sure if this means they rejected squares you had wanted to donate or they were not accepting ones you had put together towards completing a blanket. Did you get clarification from store staff?


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not sure what this means either but, I've never had anything rejected by WUA or Michael's. 


Ruth Ray said:


> Not sure if this means they rejected squares you had wanted to donate or they were not accepting ones you had put together towards completing a blanket. Did you get clarification from store staff?


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

I have done this for a few years. Our local yarn store has a bin to collect squares all year. They need to be 7 X7 for this store. I have even gone in and collect 49 squares and then crochet them together. If I found one that was not quite the right size, I just added some or "fixed" it. I never, ever rejected any of them. I then returned the finished afghan to the store. They loved it. They even hung it up for all to see.
Joyce


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I haven't done it, but people from all over donate squares, (9x5 I think). Then they have a joining party to join squares together. I forget how many make a blanket. You don't have to bring any squares, they have probably collected alot which is why they want to make the blankets. There is a Warm up America website.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your input. Michaels wants 7x9 inch squares. I am going to contact the person in charge at Michaels, and find out where the blankets will be sent to, and what they do with leftover squares. I want to be sure everything is ok.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I have about 40 squares made. In my area, it's Pat Catan's store that is collecting the squares.


----------



## kassnerluci (Apr 26, 2011)

what happened?????


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> never again


:roll: Somebody always has to throw cold water on an idea...

She must be talking about donation of squares. Maybe she brought the wrong size in to donate? In any case, tomorrow's event is just for _joining existing squares that were made previously_, and they are supposed to have people on hand to instruct you how they want it done. No 'rejection' involved, LOL. I'm planning to go. I think it will be fun to work with others for a while.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm going to try and get there. Have a very busy day but maybe for an hour at least. It IS fun to work with others and know that your time is well spent making something for someone in need. I've never had a bad experience and I've been doing it for years.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I plan to go stand with the community to line the funeral route of a local fallen hero, and then stop at Michaels on the way home for a bit. IF I can get down off the hill - I live on a huge hill and we're getting 5" of snow tonight


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> I plan to go stand with the community to line the funeral route of a local fallen hero, and then stop at Michaels on the way home for a bit. IF I can get down off the hill - I live on a huge hill and we're getting 5" of snow tonight


That is a wonderful thing to do!

I went to the local Michael's today to participate, and only one other person showed up. But the two of us knit with the nice lady in the store who was in charge of it and had a good time. Apparently they don't have a lot of participation at that store, because she only had about 8-10 squares, so not enough to join. So we made squares instead!


----------

